# 2 blade or 4 blade fixed broadheads



## wimnbowhunter (Apr 13, 2009)

ok this is my hardest choice for picking my broadheads... i have decided to pick the magnus stinger buzzcuts but i cant decide if i want the 2 blade or the four blade. I would like to hear the difference between the two... plz. any advice would be nice .


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

Glad you asked, 'cause I'd like to see what people have to say.

I'm using 2-blade Stingers, but wondering what my next Magnus purchase will be. I'm leaning toward 4-blade Buzzcuts, just to try the opposite end of the spectrum. Not that I am the least bit dissatisfied with the 2-blade Stingers.

To all you guys who answer his question, can those little bleeders really count as "blades"? I understand their benefit, but can they be put in the same category as other 4-blade heads?
.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

*4 blade*

IMO 2 blade heads cut a slit, not a hole. A 2 blade can get right next to a blood vessel and not cut it. More blades mean more damage.

So, while I'm sure that over the thousands of years 2 blade heads have killed more game than anything else, I shoot a 4 blade head (Muzzy) and would pick about any 4 blade over about any 2 blade.

Years ago, I got several NAP Razorbak bh's which were only 7/8" diameter but 5 blades. They were cheap and I was poor so I decided to use them. I was amazed by the big dark hole they cut. Much more open a hole than the 1 1/8" 3 blade heads I'd used before. I decided it was because of the number of blades.

Recently, the 6 bladed F-15 series heads have caught my eye. I may try some.


----------



## wimnbowhunter (Apr 13, 2009)

*true or false*

ive heard that the 2 blade gives you more penetration


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i have 4 blade stingers but im getting 2 blade buzzcuts for this year. the buzzcut is suppose to really open them up plus they penetrate deeper.

people also have said alot of times when animals r shot with a 2 blade they never realize they got hit by anything and just kinda sit there until they die.

and people said the 2 bkade buzzcuts open up a hole like a 3 or 4 blade head.

you will hear more about it. pa killa will fill you in on the powers of the buzzcut.


----------



## jimgun (Jul 14, 2009)

I use two blade Rage. I have had no problem with killing power and what makes them good IMO is that they fly just like the test points that come with them, which gives me confidence in hunting with them.


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*True*



wimnbowhunter said:


> ive heard that the 2 blade gives you more penetration


Deer are not hefty animals, so if you're pulling >60#, it really isn't an issue. But if you are using a lighter bow, or have a short draw length, then there is a lot of benefit to a 2-blade.

It seems like most bowhunters choose 2-blade heads for better penetration when they go after tough game in Africa.

But, again, I'm not sure that those little bleeders should count as "blades". They are very effective at opening up the wound, but those heads still seem like 2-blade heads.
.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

2 blade broadhead. There is a article in the newest Bowhunter mag. It is all about broadheads and arrows and getting the best penetration.


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

I've read some very good things about the 2 blade Magnus Buzzcuts. I don't really know if those little bleeders cause much drag. But, for max penetration and durability, I'd try the 2 blade, especially if you're shooting 50lbs or less.

One other benefit is ease of resharpening with the 2 blade. You don't even have to take the BH off the arrow.

And, did I mention the lifetime warranty?


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

Unless you are hunting with a very light setup where you think penetration will be an issues, I would pick the 4 blade head every time. Deer are not hard to penetrate and I like to do as much damage as possible.


----------

